# Help newbie identify deficiency problem!



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

am just starting out,

my plants, Hygrophila difformis and Hygrophila corymbosa are suffering from holes (not so much ) but more prominently, the edges are turning a light green, like fading away (becoming transparent). H.corymbosa also has crumple leave edges.

Im guessing its potassium or copper deficiency.

Am dosing recommended dosage of seachem Flourish.

Lighting : 36w 6400K x 2 tubes for 12 hours a day.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you have a picture?

Could be snails or another veggie eating fish snacking on your plants.

The leaves turning light green could be a nitrogen dificiency


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

eylk said:


> my plants, Hygrophila difformis and Hygrophila corymbosa are suffering from holes (not so much ) but more prominently, the edges are turning a light green, like fading away (becoming transparent). H.corymbosa also has crumple leave edges.
> 
> Im guessing its potassium or copper deficiency.
> 
> Am dosing recommended dosage of seachem Flourish.


If you don't have any plant eating fish, then your guess is right. I think that it is potassium deficiency. I don't know your tank volume yet, but with the info you provided, your plants would have roughly 12 hours per day for photosynthesis. That is quite a long time, and your plants would definitely need quite a large amount of nutrients.

I hope you already knew that K, P, and N are 3 main components needed for the plants. P and N are quite sufficient in the tank because they are produced from excess fish food and waste. Potassium is, on the other hand, often in shortage in a planted tank if not being added regularly. Since you only dose Seachem Flourish, I would say that S. Flourish alone would not provide enough potassium for your plant. I would recommend you to buy Seachem Potassium or dry fertilizer such as K2SO4, which is cheaper and will last longer, to dose your tank in addition to Flourish. You can find the EI or PPS-Pro method on this forum for your guidance of dosing.

I myself had experienced the same problem before. I used to have my plants showing the same symptoms as yours. I added more potassium to my water column and eventually within a few weeks did not see them happen again. Good luck!


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

I tried to get pictures but they are really blurry. it wun be much of a help..

lemme guess K means potassium, N is nitrate and P is phosphate?

I am afraid that buying sea chem potassium alone will not help and I might end up buying more fert products. 

Any way to confirm that it is potassium and not nitrogen? I can try to look for other signs.. besides photos.

I saw a snail a long time ago 2 months, got rid of it.. since then I haven spotted any snails anywhere. but i know they are elusive..

I have no plant eating fish.. only an SAE !!

thanks


also thinking of reducing light...


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

K means potassium
N means nitrogen
P means phosphorus

Nitrogen and phosphorus are found in nitrate and phosphate, respectively. As I mention earlier, nitrate and phosphate are produced from the excess fish food and waste, so the possibility of nitrogen deficiency would be much lower than that of potassium. From the top of my head, I could not think of anything that could create potassium in the aquarium besides fertilizers.

If you are afraid that flourish potassium alone would not be powerful enough to handle the case, then go and buy dry fertilizers KNO3, K2SO4, and KH2PO4. I believe the combination of those 3 sources would definitely provide you a more than enough amount of nutrients for your plants. As you can see, not only K but also N and P are supplied by those 3 sources. You would not be afraid of their deficiency anymore as long as you follow the dosing methods found on this forum. You can buy them over here http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

You are totally fine to use them in addition to Seachem Flourish. This would be a very nice combination in which those 3 fertilizers above would provide you with the macronutrients and S. Flourish would supply micronutrients.

Hope that helps!


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

the link is having server time outs... i will try later

thank you 
for your help !


----------



## codename473 (Jan 10, 2010)

I hav brazilian sword & it is growing well
But the new leaves now growing seems very thin & more or less transparent.
wichi defeciency is it iron or nitrogen
Pls Helppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

